# Stubblefield White Bass!



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I caught a limit of white bass in 3 hours. There were 22 of them were large female...


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Haul!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch, those are some large whitebass, for lake Conroe.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice whites. Looks like you did really good today. We have caught some really big ones up there for several years. I think I started catchin them up there back in 1985, usually jan thru march every year. Maybe this year we can get into the hybrids up there.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the report those are very nice white bass.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome mess of WB! WTG!!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking WB. Those are always nice size fish. Congrats!


----------

